
MetroBoy – a playable, circuit-level simulation of an entire Game Boy - aappleby
https://github.com/aappleby/MetroBoy
======
aappleby
Hi folks, I thought the 30th anniversary of the Game Boy would be a good day
to publish my current project.

MetroBoy is a sort of ultra-low-level Gameboy simulator, more like Verilog
than the C++ it's written in. Since this is the first public release, there
will likely be all sorts of bugs. Let me know how it runs on your machine and
I'll be around to answer questions here.

------
ggm
How many gates?

~~~
aappleby
Haven't synthesized the whole thing yet. The chunks I did run through Vivado
(spu, mbc, parts of gpu, parts of cpu) have me guesstimating at around
6000-8000 luts once it's all translated and pulled together.

~~~
ggm
Tiny!!! Oh, dreaming of a downstream project... Gates big enough to see, crude
LSI... Minecraft engines..

